# Schwarzangler erwischt



## 565 (23. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,

mein Vater hat heute an seinem privaten Teich zwei Schwarzangler erwischt. Er machte Fotos von den beiden alkoholisierten Männern und ließ sich von dem einen Namen, Telefonnummer etc. geben. Beide behaupteten nichts gefangen zu haben und so ließ er sie gehen ohne die Polizei zu verständigen, was leider nicht besonders schlau war, denn als die beiden bereits weg waren fand er eine in den Wald geworfene Tüte mit 17 Karpfen. #d Er hat die Polizei bereits telefonisch informiert und wird morgen Anzeige erstatten. Meine Frage ist nun, ob man eine Entschädigung erwarten kann und was die beiden für eine Strafe erwartet? Ich schätze jetzt sind noch maximal 3-5 Karpfen in dem Teich, da dieser nicht besonders groß ist und dort sonst nicht geangelt wird. Ich hoffe der Beitrag ist hier richtig und ihr könnt uns weiter helfen 
Zur Info der Teich befindet sich in Niedersachsen.

Paul


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Glaube nicht das da viel bei rum kommt. 

Wäre ich einer der Schwarzangler würde ich jetzt einfach behaupten, das ich vorher noch andere Angler am Teich gesehen hab, die dann die Karpfen gefangen haben...und ich damit gar nichts zu tun hab. 

Kann mir jetzt keiner mehr nachweisen...

Und...sofern kein Perso vorlag kanns auch gut sein das die Daten der einen Person erfunden sind. Die Frage ist auch, ob diese Person den anderen Angler verrät. Wenn beide Angler jetzt ehrlich sind und den Schaden begleichen wollen wäre das wohl Glück...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Hab das mal in Bewirtschaftung geschubst, da passts eher als in Prüfung..


----------



## hecq (23. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Aussage gegen Aussage in einem Fall ohne öffentlichem Interesse - verläuft im Sande.. Ich denke auch, dass die Jungs sicher nicht ihre richtigen Daten da gelassen haben.


----------



## Sneep (24. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Hallo,

§ 960 BGB

 "Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos."

Damit ist das keine  Fischwilderei, sondern Diebstahl.
Voraussetzung ist aber, dass auch etwas gestohlen wurde. Man muss den beiden Anglern nachweisen, dass es ihre Fische waren die im Wald lagen.

Schadenersatz ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Sollten die beiden verurteilt werden, könnt ihr euch einen Anwalt nehmen und die beiden auf Schadenersatz verklagen.

SneeP


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Wie schon "Sneep" Schreibt ist das Diebstahl !
Auch der Versuch ist Strafbar!

Das dumme ist nur das dein Vater nicht gleich die Polizei gerufen hat bevor er auf die Schwarzfischer zugegangen ist !
Ob die Schwarzfischer ohne Daten zu finden sind ist fraglich.
Und ob die Fische von den Schwarzfischern sind die im Wald waren kann nur die Polizei vor Ort feststellen.


----------



## Carsten_ (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*



Sneep schrieb:


> Schadenersatz ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Sollten die beiden verurteilt werden, könnt ihr euch einen Anwalt nehmen und die beiden auf Schadenersatz verklagen.
> 
> SneeP



Die Pflicht Schadensersatz zu leisten ist aber weder von der Verurteilung abhängig, noch überhaupt davon abhängig ob eine Straftat begangen wurde. Nur dass da kein falscher Eindruck entsteht. Einfachstes Beispiel: elfjähriges Kind beschädigt absichtlich Scheibe, Strafunmündig da keine 14, Schadensersatzpflichtig da über 7 Jahre alt.

Aber wie die Vorredner schon sagten, die Angler sagen: nichts gefangen, diese schon über alle Berge und dann wird eine Tüte mit Karpfen im Gebüsch gefunden. Ob man hier eine Verurteilung nach dem Straf- oder bürgerlichem Gesetzbuch erreicht ist sicherlich fraglich.

Infrage kommt eventuell ob hier Hausfriedensbruch vorliegt, dafür müsste dass Gelände (wenigstens für den rechtschaffenden Bürger) als geschlossenes Grundstück erkennbar sein (Schilder, Zaun, Hecke eindeutig als Zaunersatz, Mauer, usw.). 

 Anzeige würde ich dennoch erstatten, nicht dass hier der Eindruck entsteht dass man nichts zu befürchten hat.

Sehr ärgerliche Sache hier 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Andal (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Na und wenn du weißt, wo seine Haus wohnt, dann bleibt ja immer noch die "außergerichtliche Inverantwortungnahme" :m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*



Andal schrieb:


> Na und wenn du weißt, wo seine Haus wohnt, dann bleibt ja immer noch die "außergerichtliche Inverantwortungnahme" :m



Gut geschrieben Andal,lach


----------



## 565 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Erst mal danke für die vielen Antworten! 

Das hört sich ja leider alles nicht so gut an. #d Wir haben gestern Anzeige erstattet und können nun wohl erstmal nur abwarten. Ich denke Hausfriedensbruch liegt auch vor, da das Grundstück umzäunt ist und dort auch "Betreten verboten" Schilder angebracht sind. Also erst mal abwarten, ob die Täter ermittelt werden und wenn ja, ob sie überhaupt verurteilt werden. Ich denke danach entscheiden wir, ob wir noch eine Schadenersatzklage einreichen werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Hallo 565,

Schadenersatzklage ist Zivilrecht. Nur klagen, wenn bei denen auch was zu holen ist. Sonst kann es nämlich passieren, daß ihr die Sache astrein gewinnt aber wenn die Beklagten kein, oder nicht genügend Geld haben, zahlt ihr noch denen ihren Anwalt. Denn anders als im Strafrecht , zahlt im Zivilrecht, wenn beim "Verlierer" nichts zu holen ist, dann eben der "Sieger".
Dann bekommt man nicht nur keinen Schadenersatz sondern hat noch die gesamten Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten zu zahlen.
Da kommt dann Freude auf.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Wie alt waren den die Typen. Kinder, Halbstarke Erwachsene?

Wenn die Wut sich gelegt hat:

Wenn dich einer auf die rechte Backe schlägt, halte im auch die Linke hin.

Also wenn die schon so hungrig sind, das die Mundraub begehenn, dann bring Ihnen doch die Fische vorbei. 

Das Gesicht wärs mir wert. Und vielleicht bekommst du ein ordentliches Trinkgeld. 

Mit einem großem Herz machst du dir hoffentlich 2 Freunde.

Wenn schon sons nichts dabei rauskommt.

Edelmut auf Übermut - oder so!!

mfg
NM


----------



## Andal (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*



565 schrieb:


> ...fand er eine in den Wald geworfene Tüte mit 17 Karpfen.





NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn dich einer auf die rechte Backe schlägt, halte im auch die Linke hin. Also wenn die schon so hungrig sind, das die Mundraub begehenn, *dann bring Ihnen doch die Fische vorbei. *



Die Tüte mit den 17 Fischen aber bitte vorher ausreichend lange in der Spätsommersonne reifen lassen! #h


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*

Kann schon sein, das er 14 Tage keine Zeit findet seinem Guten Vorsatz nachzukommen. 

Sei mal nicht so gehässig- weiser Mann.


----------



## kaffeefreund (30. September 2016)

*AW: Schwarzangler erwischt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo 565,
> 
> Schadenersatzklage ist Zivilrecht. Nur klagen, wenn bei denen auch was zu holen ist. Sonst kann es nämlich passieren, daß ihr die Sache astrein gewinnt aber wenn die Beklagten kein, oder nicht genügend Geld haben, zahlt ihr noch denen ihren Anwalt. Denn anders als im Strafrecht , zahlt im Zivilrecht, wenn beim "Verlierer" nichts zu holen ist, dann eben der "Sieger".
> Dann bekommt man nicht nur keinen Schadenersatz sondern hat noch die gesamten Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten zu zahlen.
> ...



Obacht, das ist nur teilweise richtig. Gegnerische *Anwalts*kosten muss man nie zahlen, wenn man gewinnt, nur eventuell die *Gerichts*kosten. 

Und natürlich die eigenen Anwaltskosten, die man ja aber theoretisch sparen kann, indem man ohne Anwalt klagt... #6


----------

